# Problem mit blasc



## àtreju (18. Juni 2006)

hi leute, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

Also...
Ich habe mir BLASCProfiler.zip runtergeldan und BLASCProfiler.lua in World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\  entpackt !
Doch wenn ich unten (manueller upload) auf durchsuchen gehe und die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua auswähle steht da "parse error in line 1
Manueller Upload
Deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" ist leider ungültig, hast du den BLASCProfiler installiert?"??
Jetzt frag ich mich wieso !
Ich habe mir "BLASC_Setup.exe "  auch heruntergeladen, aber es klappt trotzdem nicht!

Danke für die Hilfe 
Mfg Àtreju


----------



## Nebukad (20. Juni 2006)

àtreju schrieb:


> hi leute, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
> 
> Also...
> Ich habe mir BLASCProfiler.zip runtergeldan und BLASCProfiler.lua in World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\  entpackt !
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Beim mir das selbe es wird weder in World of Warcraft\blasc Verzeichnis und nicht mal unter Addons\Blasc etwas installiert!


----------



## Rookie (20. Juni 2006)

aber in eurem standard wow ordner ist schon nen ordner namens blasc? nicht dass ihr den falsch untergebracht habt...


----------



## àtreju (20. Juni 2006)

Also wenn ich blasc installiere, ist auch ein ordner der blasc heißt, doch da ist nur uninstall drin ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dangi (20. Juni 2006)

Selbes Problem hier, alles wie in der Anleitung gemacht und gefunden, aber Error 1: hast du Blasc installiert?!
Was machen wir falsch, danke für die rege Anteilnahme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (21. Juni 2006)

Ladet euch mal die Standalone Version runter, diese bekommt ihr hier:

BLASC_Setup_Standalone.exe

Diese installieren und den Updater laufen lassen, dann sollte es gehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thor-Hayerdahl (21. Juni 2006)

hi,
verzweifel, auch nach kompletter deinstalltion, rechner-neustart, neu-inst
stand-alone version

wird bei meinem char NICHTS verändert.

was kann man noch tun ?


----------



## Airborne (23. Juni 2006)

Habe jetzt die stand-alone version Instaliert, er will auch ein Updaets ziehen bekomme aber plötzlich diese fehler meldeung (Socket-Fehler # 10061 Verbindung abgelehnt.) Ich verstehe das nicht. Vor dem 1.11 Patch ging alles und jetzt geht garnichts mehr.



MfG

Airborne


----------



## Roran (23. Juni 2006)

Airborne schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die stand-alone version Instaliert, er will auch ein Updaets ziehen bekomme aber plötzlich diese fehler meldeung (Socket-Fehler # 10061 Verbindung abgelehnt.) Ich verstehe das nicht. Vor dem 1.11 Patch ging alles und jetzt geht garnichts mehr.
> MfG
> 
> Airborne


starte blasc,
dann rechts klick drauf und UPDATE suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das wars dann.

Blasc hat das schon mal,
aber der Manuelle Update geht eigentlich immer.


----------



## àtreju (24. Juni 2006)

Muss ich später ausprobieren, da mein WoW zurzeit nicht läuft und ich das erstmal in den griff kriegen muss!
Melde mich wenn es probs. gibt!


----------

